# What a face lol



## Court92890 (Mar 26, 2012)

This is Bella my 2 year old Catahoula/black lab. Making the funniest looking face I have ever seen lol


----------



## ThatShortGirl (Jul 19, 2012)

This actually made me laugh out loud! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BKLD (Jul 5, 2012)

Aw, how sweet! Love that face, lol.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

She's smiling! How cute


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

That is so cute! I love the smile!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great smile, great pictures.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Flashing those pearly whites! Adorable!


----------

